# Unikon clock prices?



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey all. I was wondering if anyone knows a fair price for a used Unikon system? Does anyone know the price of a new one? I went to the Unikon (Deisters) web site and they do not have prices. I have bid on one for $720 bucks on an auction site, but was outbid.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

If you go to CBS pigeons you can get a price for a new one. Used are usually around 750.00


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I went to CBS and they only sell the chip bands. They refer you to the manufacturer for the actual system. I believe they used to sell them, but now do not.


----------

